
Java generics never cease to impress - javinpaul
http://stackoverflow.com/q/36402646/521799
======
PaulHoule
The basic answer is that generic _methods_ rule in in Java because the
compiler can do all sorts of inference over them even if generic _classes_
drool because their types are erased.

